# #1 All Systems Whitening Gel



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi everyone. I just bought a jar of #1 All Systens super whitening gel. I've never used this stuff before. The directions are a little confusing. Do I just put this on and let it stay or do I need to wash it out? how long does it need to stay on? Is there anyone out there that uses this stuff and can give me directions. Thanks.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

I use #1 All Systems Whitening gel on a regular basis. It does a pretty good job on eliminating minor tea stains. What I do is apply on a daily basis to the stained area with clean hands. The next day before I reapply, I usually clean the area with a dry shampoo, dry the area, then reapply. It is a fairly safe product without a lot of harsh chemicals.


----------

